# Survey: 942-Voom channels missing extended guide information



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Please respond only if you find that you are missing extended (beyond the next 3 or 4 hours) guide data for any of the Voom channels and are not looking at the 129 bird.

I have a new 942 (purchased after finally getting fed up with the 921). In the 4 days I've had it, I'm finding that I'm intermittently missing extended guide data on 5 of the Voom channels:

Rave 9470
Ultra 9478
GuyTV 9479
Monster 9481
HDNews 9482

I've also had the 942 lose picture and spontaneously reboot while trying to access the guide for these Voom channels or using PIP with some of the Voom channels, even if the guide info is present.

I'm usually missing the guide data in the morning, regardless of whether or not I've enabled or disabled the middle of the night guide update. The extended data is usually present by the evening when it's missing in the morning, but by the next morning it's gone again. Timers set for these Voom channels the night before won't fire and I find that the guide information is missing when the timer didn't fire. If I do a switch test and successfully get all the Voom guide data downloaded after the switch test, the timers then fire. The check switch and subsequent download of guide data sometimes restores the missing Voom channel extended data and sometimes doesn't.

I'm using a Switch 64. I am not aimed at 129 (I know about the Voom channel problem for those looking at 129). Interestingly, at the same time the 942 is missing this data, my 811 has the extended data for these same Voom channels. That would suggest that the data is available, at least for the 811. Don't know if the 942 uses the same data stream. As an aside, many of the Voom channels are consistently out of sound sync.

Please indicate:

1. Switch being used?
2. Which Voom channels are missing extended guide data?
3. Is the data missing in the evening or morning?
4. Do you have automatic updates enabled?
5. Does a switch test or reboot restore the missing data?
6. Has your 942 lost picture and then reboots while in the Voom channel guide?
7. Describe any other observations that may help track down this problem.

Thanks.


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

I lost extended guide data for the same VOOM stations today. I had a timer set to fire off at 3 PM EST today for Rave, but no recording was present when I got home from work. Did a search for "Soundstage", just like I did last night, but came up empty, except for the local PBS station. That's when I switched over to the guide and saw the missing data for Rave and Monster. I guess that's why my 3PM timer didn't record. Last nite's 2 AM Monster time recorded fine. A power off boot and a switch test has not restored the data. I'll see what happens overnight......


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

2nd switch test restored the extended guide for the VOOM channels. I set a Rave timer for Sunday and turned off the automatic updates in the hope that the guide data will stay intact. I'll turn the auto updates back on after my Sunday timer completes (hopefully).


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

_1. Switch being used?_
DPP44

_2. Which Voom channels are missing extended guide data?_
Same as the ones you have listed.

_3. Is the data missing in the evening or morning?_
Evening.

_4. Do you have automatic updates enabled?_
Yes.

_5. Does a switch test or reboot restore the missing data?_
Only sometimes.

_6. Has your 942 lost picture and then reboots while in the Voom channel guide?_
I've never seen this.

_7. Describe any other observations that may help track down this problem._
The CSR I spoke with this evening suggested the problem is due to the fact that I don't "turn off" my 942. I'm highly skeptical, but I've re-enabled automatic standby mode after four hours of inactivity. I'll post tomorrow evening with my findings on this (almost certainly pointless) experiment.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

geodi said:


> 2nd switch test restored the extended guide for the VOOM channels. I set a Rave timer for Sunday and turned off the automatic updates in the hope that the guide data will stay intact. I'll turn the auto updates back on after my Sunday timer completes (hopefully).


I tried that the other day. Turning off auto update didn't help. Will be interesting to see if it works for you. I set a timer for one of the problematic channels for tomorrow night. I did it as a manual timer. If I lose the guide data, I won't try to restore it and see if the manual timer fires.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Moridin said:


> _7. Describe any other observations that may help track down this problem._
> The CSR I spoke with this evening suggested the problem is due to the fact that I don't "turn off" my 942. I'm highly skeptical, but I've re-enabled automatic standby mode after four hours of inactivity. I'll post tomorrow evening with my findings on this (almost certainly pointless) experiment.


I'm sure that isn't the problem. But will be interested in the results.

Since posting this survey, I talked with someone high up in the technical chain. While the regular tech support folks aren't aware of this loss of extended data on some of the Voom channels, the higher level tech people are, and it's apparently being worked on.

But, please keep on posting your findings and I'd encourage everyone who has this problem to report it to tech support. Perhaps the more extensive the problem is, the more arduously they will work on a fix.


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

This morning (5:10 AM), the extended guide was missing. Automatic standby was on and automatic updates was disabled. Extended guide was restored after the 2nd check switch. The Rave timer set yesterday was in place, but I deleted this timer and set a manual timer.

Although I noticed this problem yesterday, I actually don't know how long it has been occurring. Hoping the manual timer works OK.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

geodi said:


> This morning (5:10 AM), the extended guide was missing. Automatic standby was on and automatic updates was disabled. Extended guide was restored after the 2nd check switch. The Rave timer set yesterday was in place, but I deleted this timer and set a manual timer.
> 
> Although I noticed this problem yesterday, I actually don't know how long it has been occurring. Hoping the manual timer works OK.


Just checked this morning. Guide information for the same channels is now missing. The manual timer I set last night for an event this evening for one of these channels is still there, but of course, not displayed in the guide. This time, I'm not going to do a check switch to restore the data. I'll see if the data repopulates by the evening, or if it doesn't, if the manual timer will still fire.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yesterday , I had no extended guide on some of the Voom channels , but as of right now they are all back out 8 days. I thought maybe Voom was going Boom again.:sure:


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Haven't done a scientific study, but the guide data always shows the current program running, even when the extended data disappears. So it seems that the guide data should re-populate at least for the current event. I, too, will not make an attempt to restore the extended data if it disappears. My manual timer won't fire up until Sunday. I restored the automatic update and auto standby is enabled.

BTW,
1. Switch being used?
DPP Twin, I think

2. Which Voom channels are missing extended guide data?
Same as the ones you have listed.

3. Is the data missing in the evening or morning?
Both.

4. Do you have automatic updates enabled?
Yes.

5. Does a switch test or reboot restore the missing data?
Reboot no, 2nd switch test.

6. Has your 942 lost picture and then reboots while in the Voom channel guide?
No.


----------



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

Occuring now....

_1. Switch being used?_
DP34

_2. Which Voom channels are missing extended guide data?_
Rave 9470 Stops at 12pm
Ultra 9478 Stops at 11am
GuyTV 9479 Stops at 1:30pm
Monster 9481 Stops at 1pm
HDNews 9482 Stops at 12pm

_3. Is the data missing in the evening or morning?_
See above

_4. Do you have automatic updates enabled?_
Yes

_5. Does a switch test or reboot restore the missing data?_
No

_6. Has your 942 lost picture and then reboots while in the Voom channel guide?_
No

_7. Describe any other observations that may help track down this problem._
942 is turned off every night.


----------



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

Follow up.

After talking to tech support it seems my signal on the 110-119 dish is low. I have an appointment for them to come out and repoint the dish.

After doing a reboot, checking signals, check switch with them on the line, guide info came back to normal.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> Just checked this morning. Guide information for the same channels is now missing. The manual timer I set last night for an event this evening for one of these channels is still there, but of course, not displayed in the guide. This time, I'm not going to do a check switch to restore the data. I'll see if the data repopulates by the evening, or if it doesn't, if the manual timer will still fire.


Follow up. After noticing that there was no extended guide, I turned the 942 off. A few minutes later I turned it on and checked the guide. Low and behold, the extended guide data was there. I had not done a check switch or rebooted. Seems as if the data was in the 942 but needed a little something to get it to display.


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

1. - DP34
2. - Monster and HD News
3. - Evening
4. - Yes
5. - No, neither one
6. - No
7. - Guide data is missing on both my 942 and 921.


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Update - 4 hours after my last post. Extended guide has disappeared. Manual timer shows "No info available". Sticking to my plan where I will not perform any actions to force the guide to reappear and see what happens with the timer.....


----------



## MichaelGS (Aug 19, 2005)

I have been noticing this problem on ONE of my 942s for about 9 days now....

1. Switch being used?

DPP44

2. Which Voom channels are missing extended guide data?

Rave 9470
Ultra 9478
GuyTV 9479
Monster 9481
HDNews 9482

3. Is the data missing in the evening or morning?

Various times but on at least one occasion I noticed the guide data was missing, powered off the DVR and then it was back. Turned up missing again the next day.

4. Do you have automatic updates enabled?

Yes

5. Does a switch test or reboot restore the missing data?

No, I have tried this many times and it never reappears. It has only returned when I turn the unit on again after a overnight powerdown.

6. Has your 942 lost picture and then reboots while in the Voom channel guide?

No

7. Describe any other observations that may help track down this problem.

Here is the weird thing.....I have two 942s. One of them has NEVER had this problem and always has the Voom guide info while the other shows "No Info Available" on these select Voom channels....??????


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

geodi said:


> Update - 4 hours after my last post. Extended guide has disappeared. Manual timer shows "No info available". Sticking to my plan where I will not perform any actions to force the guide to reappear and see what happens with the timer.....


Good. Post what happens. This is the test I was going to do, but then my guide data suddenly appeared. I'll see if it's still there when I get home tonigh.

Also, post if simply turning the 942 back on happens to restore the lost extended guide data.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am using the dish pro plus twin lnb with a side sat dish to 61.5 satellite. I have the automatic update set for 4:00 am in the morning. I lost the extended guide on most of the Voom channels yesterday but this morning they are all back. I checked again this afternoon and they are still there. A forced update by running a check switch did NOT update the guide data on the Voom channels yesterday when I tried to make it update. Today they are all fine and I guess it was a fluke that they lost the guide data. Maybe having them on both 61.5 and 129 at the same time caused problems? They were testing those channels there recently.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

For what it's worth, I don't have a 942 - just a 921 and I'm seeing the same "come and go" Voom guide issues.


----------



## MichaelGS (Aug 19, 2005)

I just got home from work and my "problem" 942 is now showing the missing Voom guide info. This has been on and off for over the last week.

My second dish is pointing to 61.5

For what it is worth......I joined this forum today just to discuss this one problem. The other forum I frequent has had no mention of this problem. 

For the most part my 942s have been great.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well Itssssssssss baaaaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkk!! Both of my 942 receivers are now showing No information over an hour out on most of the Voom channels. This is got to be a problem on Dish's side and not the 942. I had guide information for 8 days out yesterday and now nothing. I thought the guide was recorded to the hard drive so you could access it. When it updated this morning I still didn't get the guide for more than an hour out.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Yesterday morning, the extended Voom guide reappeared after turning the 942 off and then back on again. But last night, it reverted back to "no information". So this happened during the day when presumably no updates should have occurred. The manual timer I set for a Voom channel without the extended guide data survived and fired last night.

This is so bizarre, especially given that it's now happening on the 942 and 921, but not the 811. If it's a STB software problem, it has to be one that affects the same Voom channels in two different STBs, the 942 and 921 and I'm not sure that's logical. If it's a problem with the guide data stream from Dish, then are there two different data streams, one for the 921/942 and one for the 811?


----------



## MichaelGS (Aug 19, 2005)

Talking to Advanced Tech right now. Reports are starting to trickle in but so far the tech doesn't have an answer. 

Both of my 942s are now missing Guide info on the above mentioned channels. 

Last night, both units had a full guide including Voom.


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Other than re-enabling automatic updates yesterday, the extended guide data reappeared this morning. Still there after 3 hours since I checked last......


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

geodi said:


> Other than re-enabling automatic updates yesterday, the extended guide data reappeared this morning. Still there after 3 hours since I checked last......


Same here. Didn't have the extended data last night. I did a switch test and download, but it didn't restore the data last night. But this morning, the extended guide data is there. But will it be gone this evening?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> This is so bizarre, especially given that it's now happening on the 942 and 921, but not the 811. If it's a STB software problem, it has to be one that affects the same Voom channels in two different STBs, the 942 and 921 and I'm not sure that's logical. If it's a problem with the guide data stream from Dish, then are there two different data streams, one for the 921/942 and one for the 811?


It's been reported that there are actually three different guide streams: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44698 which I suppose could be the reason for the differences being observed.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

AVJohnnie said:


> It's been reported that there are actually three different guide streams: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44698 which I suppose could be the reason for the differences being observed.


Thanks for that information. It makes the most sense. Unless the 921 and 942 share the same code for dealing with the guide data, the logical conclusion is that there is a problem with the extended data stream and some of the Voom channels and that the problem is less likely to be with the STBs.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Moridin said:


> _1. Switch being used?_
> The CSR I spoke with this evening suggested the problem is due to the fact that I don't "turn off" my 942. I'm highly skeptical, but I've re-enabled automatic standby mode after four hours of inactivity. I'll post tomorrow evening with my findings on this (almost certainly pointless) experiment.


As I expected, a pointless experiment. Even with the receiver in standby mode when I'm not actually watching something, the guide data for the aforementioned Voom channels comes and goes willy nilly.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

For what it's worth I noticed I was missing the data on some of the voom channels on my 942 yesterday and did a re-boot. That restored some of the info but not monster. Wasn't concerned enough about it to call dish....didn't realize the problem was so widespread. Will call dish advanced tech to add my name to the numbers.


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

Something different today !

I have full extended VOOM guide data today on my 921 but only a couple of hours worth on my 942.
Tried check switch which downloaded guide data as well as a power plug reboot.
No help in either case


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Oldcoot said:


> Something different today !
> 
> I have full extended VOOM guide data today on my 921 but only a couple of hours worth on my 942.
> Tried check switch which downloaded guide data as well as a power plug reboot.
> No help in either case


2 consecutive check switches restored the guide data for me. This morning, the guide data was intact.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I finally got a chance to take a closer look at this on my system......

1. Switch being used?
*SW64*

2. Which Voom channels are missing extended guide data?
*Rave 9470, Ultra 9478, GuyTV 9479, Monster 9481, HDNews 9482 (Same as your list)*

3. Is the data missing in the evening or morning?
*Both*

4. Do you have automatic updates enabled?
*Yes. 0300 daily*

5. Does a switch test or reboot restore the missing data?
*No. The one test I tried did not restore any data.*

6. Has your 942 lost picture and then reboots while in the Voom channel guide?
*No. Never.*

7. Describe any other observations that may help track down this problem.
*I've noticed that using the SEARCH feature to find Voom programs sometimes fails even if the Guide Data is available. *


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks. And keep the reports and observations coming. I've sent the URL of this thread to the advanced tech person I've been talking with, so this thread is being monitored.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

A pattern has become apparent, at least for the past few days. I have the full Voom extended guide data in the morning. But by the afternoon, I start losing the data for the 5 channels listed above. Anyone else notice this pattern?


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

Update from yesterday's post.
This morning I had no extended VOOM guide data on either RX (921 or 942).
Tried 2 check switches on each as well as a cold reboot on both.
Still no extended data.
I can't seem to nail down any type of pattern.


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Yesterday's manual time for Rave fired off OK. Guide data for the program is correct. However, after 2 days of continuous extended guide data, it was missing this afternoon when I got home from work. I don't see a pattern, either.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

geodi said:


> Yesterday's manual time for Rave fired off OK. Guide data for the program is correct. However, after 2 days of continuous extended guide data, it was missing this afternoon when I got home from work. I don't see a pattern, either.


At least you had it for all of 2 days 

I have it in the morning, but it's gone by the afternoon. I'm going to stop checking in the morning. At this point, I think Dish should have enough information to track this down. They just need to figure out why it's affecting both the 921 and 942 and why it's only affecting 5 of the Voom channels. That's a lot of clues that a good engineer should be able to decipher and find a fix, quickly.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

This issue is specific to EPG info primarily for the satellite delivered Erie, PA local channels and Voom channels, problem has been isolated and will be corrected later this week


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Oldcoot said:


> Update from yesterday's post.
> This morning I had no extended VOOM guide data on either RX (921 or 942).
> Tried 2 check switches on each as well as a cold reboot on both.
> Still no extended data.
> I can't seem to nail down any type of pattern.


While we're waiting for the fix, the 2 consecutive check switches still works for me (3 for 3, so far) but you need to bring the guide down twice, also.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

geodi said:


> While we're waiting for the fix, the 2 consecutive check switches still works for me (3 for 3, so far) but you need to bring the guide down twice, also.


I don't have the patience for two consecutive checks and downloads. 

From what I hear, the fix might occur on Thursday, but I don't know the time. You may need to force an EPG download once the fix occurs.


----------



## MichaelGS (Aug 19, 2005)

Must be fixed now. I have had no EPG problems since last Thursday.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

No problems anylonger on my Voom guide either.


----------

